# Hot water heater burner does not ignite



## amazinlittledevil (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a gas water heater. The Pilot light is on but it wont ignite the burner. does this mean I need to replace the thermocoupler?


----------



## cjett (Aug 29, 2007)

If the pilot light is staying lit the thermocouple is doing it's job. If you have moved the knob from the pilot position to the on point you probably have a bad gas valve.


----------



## amazinlittledevil (Jan 4, 2007)

The pilot light was staying lite, but I replaced the thermocoupler anyway and now it works! Burner kicks on and I have hot water.


----------



## cjett (Aug 29, 2007)

Well if it works, it works, huh? LOL
I don't really understand why though. The job of the thermocouple is to prove the pilot light is burning. If it is bad it is 100% lock out on the gas valve.


----------



## amazinlittledevil (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok, so I guess my problem is not solved.

My pilot light is on, My burner kicks on, and heats the water thats working fine, but there is a blower at the top of my water heater for the exhaust, and it will not turn off.

Normally it would turn off when the burner turns off, but its not. The burner turns off and the fan keeps going.

The strange thing is yesterday before I put in the knew thermocoupler I couldnt even get the burner to light, now it lights and turns of fine.

I know that that is strange and that the thermocoupler is for the pilot light but for some reason it worked.

Now I have this blower issue.


----------



## cjett (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't know much about power vent heaters. The only thing I can think of is maybe a restriction somewhere. Is there any screens or anything that may be getting plugged up? Or maybe something outside blocking the vent. I don't guess you have the manual that came with the heater either do you? If so it may have a trouble shooting section in it that may help you figure it out.

Good luck, and let us know if you figure it out.


----------



## amazinlittledevil (Jan 4, 2007)

I did figure something out. Next to the blower is a round metal case that I think houses some sort of diaphragm. I think something must be sticking inside of it because when I tap the side it turns off the blower.


----------

